

SQL Server App Store Reviews (If SQL Server were an app:) - progga
http://www.brentozar.com/archive/2011/12/sql-server-app-store-reviews/

======
einhverfr
Here's another example:

"A Bit Buggy but Pretty Good

I am been storing information on the whereabouts of nuclear reactor fuel in
this app, but recently we have become aware of the possibility that the
information we think we are saving isn't what's getting out. So now we cant be
sure some of our uranium hasn't been stolen. Oh well, what's someone going to
do with uranium anyway? I suppose it's no big deal."

(<http://www.cdi.org/nuclear/nukesoftware.html> and noted on other sites. If
one is going to come up with reviews, one can also make fun of some real
cases, I suppose.)

~~~
eftpotrm
Grim as that was, it's worth noting it's referring to issues with SQL Server
6.5 and 7 over 10 years ago. As the current release is v10.5 (2008R2) and
we're scheduled to next year see v11 (2012) I would suspect the relevant
problem tickets have been resolved...

~~~
einhverfr
Of course, but it still makes a funny app review.

------
MattBearman
I love this one: "MY PHONE CRASHED AND I NEED MY DATA. CAN’T FIND MY BACKUPS.
PLEASE CALL ME!!!"

I've seen reviews like this, it boggles the mind.

~~~
dmd
It seems to me that this is very much the same phenomenon as people posting to
reddit or ask.metafilter questions or comments that would make much more sense
to pose to a particular company's customer service. People think "hey, here's
a place I can write stuff", and don't really have a mental model that
differentiates between targets. It's a matter of degree, not qualitative
difference, between thinking you should ask Reddit why your Verizon bill is
being calculated wrong and thinking of "the internet" as a completely
amorphous featureless blob that you can type to anywhere and it'll be just as
good as anywhere else.

~~~
jaylevitt
I've done that with Stack Overflow; I'll ask a highly-specialized question
that would be best answered by the actual mailing list, often because I'm
already on SO and I am too lazy to go sign up for the mailing list.

In my defense, two days ago I tried to post to the git mailing list and it
took many, many minutes to do, because:

* the git web site does not actually tell you the mailing list subscribe address; it links to GMANE and shows the post-to-the-list address * GMANE has a subscribe option, but of course, they mean subscribe through GMANE

I finally found the master list of lists at vger.kernel.org (one giant
unreadable page), which lists the unsubscribe command, which can of course be
reverse-engineered into the subscribe command for that majordomo server.

And I freaking wrote a major mail server. No wonder people just post to "that
place where you ask questions".

------
dbattaglia
"Works mostly as advertised, although it’s not clear whether some behaviors
are a bug or a feature."

This one may have come from a real SQL Server review.

~~~
gospelwut
Not to be glib, but couldn't I make this comment about nearly any "enterprise"
software? Though, I guess as a whole, this entire review could be applied to
nearly anything--since it's largely illustrate how ignorant users are. At
least, I thought that was the point (pre-coffee).

~~~
dbattaglia
Without a doubt. It's especially true with something like SQL Server though,
where it's sheer scale brings it close to something of an operating system on
its own. I find myself scratching my head because of it on a weekly basis; of
course 99% of the time its more from my own ignorance than any fault of SS
(and I'm sure most Oracle/MySQL/Postresql users all feel the same way).

~~~
gospelwut
I'm not a DBA by any measure, so I sort of find myself the same way when
acclimating myself to any database--let alone the non-rational ones. I really
have come to value a good DBA having to do some stuff myself at a smaller
company. The shearing amount of planning and worry into setting up a DB for
something like a CMS gives me ulcers.

I will say, though, I'd much rather be working with MSSQL than Oracle. Though,
I might be using the wrong tools for the latter. I do feel somewhat "loved" by
MS though as far as c#/VS tooling for MSSQL.

------
arthurgibson
Do I really need to pay for MS Access to get a better reporting gui?

